# My packages from Gardner's Apiary!



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Well done you, and well done Gardners Apiaries. To get the packages there with that few dead on the bottom is an excellent result.


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

MajorJC said:


> These packages were shipped from Baxley, GA on Monday the 26th. My post office gave me a phone call at 0515 Wednesday morning to let me know that I could come pick up my bees. They arrived in great condition.
> I took this short video on Wednesday, April 28, when I picked up my four packages of honey bees at my local post office.
> 
> I inspected these hives today and found eggs and young larvae in three of the hives. The first one I inspected, I didn't see any eggs or larvae, but to be honest, that does not mean there wasn't any. It just means I should have brought my headlamp or a flashlight. I could have carried the frames over about 20 feet into a patch of sunlight, but I don't like moving frames that far away from the hive when I do inspections. These bees were super calm.
> ...


The only package I ever bought was from there, it was a great queen.


----------

